# Imprimante non détectée sous Photoshop



## yumemart (24 Juillet 2005)

Photoshop ne détècte pas l'imprimante qui est branchée. J'ai changé d'imprimante récemment et Photoshop est toujours persuadé qu'il doit fonctionner avec l'ancienne et il ne trouve pas la nouvelle. (alors que le mac l'a trouvée...)
Merci de me dire comment configurer ou modifier quelque chose qui pourrait la faire marcher 
a+


----------



## PIWAY (24 Juillet 2005)

cela est étrange car c'est mac os X qui gère les imprimantes as tu essayé d'imprimer avec une autre apps? et ta nouvelle imprimante l'as-tu ajouter dans les règles de l'art c'est a dire que mac os ta crée un centre d'impresion dédié a ton nouvo périphérique? et n'oublie pas que lorsque tu imprime la fenetre qui apparait contient un onglet defilant "imprimante" où tu peux choisir ton imprimante et si elle est en reseau il y'a dans cet onglet "Imprimante partagées"

Voilà j'éspère que je t'aurais aidé

Bonne chance


----------



## yumemart (24 Juillet 2005)

En fait je demande plus simplement : comment faire apparaitre cette imprimante dans le selecteur? Car pour l'instant dans le selecteur il y a toutes mes anciennes imprimantes et pas la nouvelle.


----------



## PIWAY (24 Juillet 2005)

lorsque tu as eu ta nouvelle imprimante l'as tu ajouté

ajouter imprimante...
choisir le modele...
apres cela te crée un centre d'impression pour ton imprimante précise...

et normalement elle apparait partout

PS: tu n'as pas repondu a ma quesion alors pour t'aider ce n'est pas facile




moi ans photoshop CS2 mon imprimante s'affiche quelle photoshop as tu et quelle imprimante?


----------



## golf (25 Juillet 2005)

yumemart a dit:
			
		

> En fait je demande plus simplement : comment faire apparaitre cette imprimante dans le selecteur? Car pour l'instant dans le selecteur il y a toutes mes anciennes imprimantes et pas la nouvelle.


Il faut supprimer toutes les anciennes imprimantes qui n'ont plus lieu d'être et créer la nouvelle 
Tout cela est expliqué dans l'aide en ligne de Mac Os X


----------

